# OZ TWEETER REPAIR



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I NEED HELP....
I have all the speakers needed for my OLD SCHOOL SQ build, it took me well over a year to gather up. When I got everything I tested each and every one, they all worked great. Sometime and several moves (within the house) shifting in the box the already delicate wire in one of my tweeters has pulled loose. They both already had been glued by the previous owner to keep this from happening or keep it from happening again. The fix wasn't good enough for one of them as seen in the photos. I am holding one of the wires pointing to the area where it is supposed to be. 

You can see they were kind of dirty, not uncommon for a nearly 20 year old speaker. I spent a few minutes with a paint brush and gently lifted the dirt and dust off them.
I need help finding someone reliable, GOOD, and trust worthy to make this repair.
This is the good tweeter









The bad tweeter, though before the wire came out it tested and played fine. I know this for sure. See the little red dot and above it the black that is where the wire is supposed to be.








pointing to the area in question 

















BEFORE CLEANING


















mids


----------

